# The Succubus is a shonen protagonist



## kukuruyo (Oct 17, 2019)

I finished the test run pages of "The Succubus is a shonen protagonist", a parody about a shonen in which a Succubus tries to be the best demon and become the next Demon lord...through sex! I got the idea 3 days ago bored at a convention, i started writing crazy jokes and endep up sketching 6 pages. So here's the result. It's a one shot but if it's well received i'll consider making it a regular series, so write if you liked it or possible ideas.

The Succubus is a Shonen protagonist - kukuruyo





































Let me know if you liked it or have some idea for the future.


----------



## kukuruyo (Oct 30, 2019)

I did a new page

Succubus shonen 7 - kukuruyo


----------



## mithandir91 (Oct 30, 2019)

your project is amazing! i love the ideia


----------



## kukuruyo (Dec 12, 2019)

Two more pages this time

Succubus shonen 8 - kukuruyo

The Succubus is a shonen protagonist 9 - kukuruyo


----------



## kukuruyo (Dec 24, 2019)

A new page has arrived! 

The Succubus is a Shonen protagonist 10 - kukuruyo


----------



## PercyD (Dec 24, 2019)

This is actually very cute-


----------



## kukuruyo (Jan 7, 2020)

The Succubus gets another page The Succubus is a shonen protagonist 11 - kukuruyo


----------



## kukuruyo (Feb 5, 2020)

New page of the Succubus The Succubus is a shonen protagonist 12 - kukuruyo


----------



## kukuruyo (Feb 19, 2020)

Another page of the lovely Succubus and the lovely bee girl

The Succubus is a Shonen protagonist 13 - kukuruyo

I also made quite a number of Memes and reaction images


----------



## kukuruyo (Mar 3, 2020)

A new page sooner than anticipated

The Succubus is a shonen protagonist 14 - kukuruyo


----------



## kukuruyo (Mar 30, 2020)

It's 2 pages this time

The Succubus is a shonen protagonist 15 - kukuruyo

The Succubus is a shonen protagonist 16 - kukuruyo


----------



## kukuruyo (Apr 23, 2020)

A battle like you have never seen has begun The Succubus is a shonen protagonist 17 - kukuruyo


----------



## kukuruyo (May 23, 2020)

The adventure of the succubus continue The Succubus is a shonen protagonist 18 - kukuruyo

And some fun with Corona-chan


----------



## kukuruyo (Jun 9, 2020)

A new page with the succubus The Succubus is a shonen protagonist 19 - kukuruyo


----------



## kukuruyo (Jun 25, 2020)

Another page of my parody of stereotypical shonens in which a Succubus tries to become the next Demon lord with the power of sexfriendship. 

The Succubus is a shonen protagonist 20 - kukuruyo


----------



## kukuruyo (Jul 19, 2020)

Here comes a new page

The Succubus is a shonen protagonist 21 - kukuruyo

And a video with the drawing process


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 19, 2020)

Eh. If you're having fun, that's all that matters, but I don't see the appeal. Maybe because it's the first draft/beginning, but I have no interest in the cast. 
I find the humor a little too 'try-hard' as distasteful as it might sound. Just the first word that popped into my head but I was never crazy over memes.


----------



## kukuruyo (Oct 26, 2020)

The three pages that were published while i couldn't access the forums









						The Succubus is a shonen protagonist 22 - kukuruyo
					

(Versión española) Another page of my parody of stereotypical shonens in which a Succubus tries to become the next Demon lord with the power of sexfriendship. Succubus-chan also appears as a secondary character in my Main comic Monster girls on tour.[…]↓ Read the rest of this entry...




					www.kukuruyo.com
				












						The Succubus is a shonen protagonist 23 - kukuruyo
					

(Versión española) Another page of my parody of stereotypical shonens in which a Succubus tries to become the next Demon lord with the power of sexfriendship. I commissioned Ganassa to do a Succubus-chan drawing. Succubus-chan also appears as a secondary[…]↓ Read the rest of this entry...




					www.kukuruyo.com
				












						The Succubus is a shonen protagonist 24 - kukuruyo
					

(Versión española) Another page of my parody of stereotypical shonens in which a Succubus tries to become the next Demon lord with the power of sexfriendship. Succubus-chan also appears as a secondary character in my Main comic Monster girls on tour.[…]↓ Read the rest of this entry...




					www.kukuruyo.com


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Oct 26, 2020)

She's cute. I like your art style.
I do prefer humor that's a little more tongue-in-cheek though. Less blatant.
Makes jokes funnier if I have to think about it for a sec rather than the punchline being right out in the open.


----------



## kukuruyo (Nov 18, 2020)

A new character is introduced in today's page https://www.kukuruyo.com/comic/the-succubus-is-a-shonen-protagonist-25/


----------



## kukuruyo (Dec 23, 2020)

Why no one takes Lilifer seriously? https://www.kukuruyo.com/comic/the-succubus-is-a-shonen-protagonist-26/


----------



## kukuruyo (Jan 27, 2021)

A new page with our favourite Succubus https://www.kukuruyo.com/comic/the-succubus-is-a-shonen-protagonist-27/


----------



## kukuruyo (Feb 27, 2021)

Succubus-chan has her priorities straight https://www.kukuruyo.com/comic/the-succubus-is-a-shonen-protagonist-28/


----------



## kukuruyo (Mar 30, 2021)

Another wild page has appeared https://www.kukuruyo.com/comic/the-succubus-is-a-shonen-protagonist-29/


----------



## Netanye Dakabi (Apr 13, 2021)

i'm sorry but- sho..NEN?


----------



## kukuruyo (Apr 18, 2021)

Netanye Dakabi said:


> i'm sorry but- sho..NEN?


? yes?

A new page https://www.kukuruyo.com/comic/the-succubus-is-a-shonen-protagonist-30/


----------



## kukuruyo (May 8, 2021)

The cover for chapter 2 https://www.kukuruyo.com/comic/the-succubus-is-a-shonen-protagonist-chapter-2/


----------



## kukuruyo (May 19, 2021)

newest page of the new chapter https://www.kukuruyo.com/comic/the-succubus-is-a-shonen-protagonist-31/


----------



## kukuruyo (Jun 3, 2021)

Ojancano takes a jab at Attack on titan https://www.kukuruyo.com/comic/the-succubus-is-a-shonen-protagonist-32/


----------



## kukuruyo (Jul 14, 2021)

Ojancano keeps poking fun at AoT https://www.kukuruyo.com/comic/the-succubus-is-a-shonen-protagonist-33/


----------



## berry (Jul 30, 2021)

Looks really good!


----------



## kukuruyo (Jul 31, 2021)

berry said:


> Looks really good!


 Thanks

A new page today https://www.kukuruyo.com/comic/the-succubus-is-a-shonen-protagonist-34/


----------



## kukuruyo (Aug 17, 2021)

New page of the succubus https://www.kukuruyo.com/comic/the-succubus-is-a-shonen-protagonist-35/


----------



## berry (Aug 17, 2021)

kukuruyo said:


> New page of the succubus https://www.kukuruyo.com/comic/the-succubus-is-a-shonen-protagonist-35/


Came out great!


----------



## kukuruyo (Sep 21, 2021)

The succubus shonen strikes again kukuruyo.com/comic/the-succubus-is-a-shonen-protagonist-36/


----------



## kukuruyo (Dec 21, 2021)

New page with the succubus, i think i forgot to link some previous ones https://www.kukuruyo.com/comic/the-succubus-is-a-shonen-protagonist-39/


----------



## kukuruyo (Jan 22, 2022)

New page in the demon slayer village https://www.kukuruyo.com/comic/the-succubus-is-a-shonen-protagonist-40/


----------



## kukuruyo (Feb 21, 2022)

Here's a new page of your favorite demon https://www.kukuruyo.com/comic/the-succubus-is-a-shonen-protagonist-41/


----------



## kukuruyo (Mar 19, 2022)

The newest page of the succubus https://www.kukuruyo.com/comic/the-succubus-is-a-shonen-protagonist-42/


----------



## kukuruyo (Apr 19, 2022)

The succubus is back for more https://www.kukuruyo.com/comic/the-succubus-is-a-shonen-protagonist-43/


----------



## kukuruyo (May 24, 2022)

A new page is here with a familiar face https://www.kukuruyo.com/comic/the-succubus-is-a-shonen-protagonist-44/


----------



## kukuruyo (Jun 14, 2022)

Here's the new page https://www.kukuruyo.com/comic/the-succubus-is-a-shonen-protagonist-45/


----------



## kukuruyo (Jul 12, 2022)

New page with the succubus https://www.kukuruyo.com/comic/the-succubus-is-a-shonen-protagonist-46/


----------



## kukuruyo (Sep 6, 2022)

New page https://www.kukuruyo.com/comic/the-succubus-is-a-shonen-protagonist-47/


----------



## kukuruyo (Nov 15, 2022)

Cover of chapter 3 https://www.kukuruyo.com/comic/the-succubus-is-a-shonen-protagonist-chapter-3/

and the first page https://www.kukuruyo.com/comic/the-succubus-is-a-shonen-protagonist-49/


----------



## kukuruyo (Dec 13, 2022)

New page https://www.kukuruyo.com/comic/the-succubus-is-a-shonen-protagonist-50/


----------

